# helenae in 3.5'' pot



## fibre (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## tomkalina (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow! Nicely done.


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2015)

Absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 11, 2015)

Amazing little thing!
Would love to have it.  

How long did it take to get this big?


----------



## fibre (Oct 11, 2015)

I got it with three flowers 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2015)

remarkable! fantastic growing.


----------



## Markhamite (Oct 11, 2015)

Remarkable show for such a little thing. Well done!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 11, 2015)

Extraordinary flowering. Without any doubt it likes your fertilizing mode!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 11, 2015)

So well grown. Best helenae clump I have ever seen!


----------



## Alex (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow!! Seriously amazing growing.

Alex


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> So well grown. Best helenae clump I have ever seen!



I'm with you on this Migrant:drool:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 11, 2015)

Nothing else needed to be said. Wonderful clump. What a show.


----------



## Paphluvr (Oct 11, 2015)

That many flowers in a 3.5" pot, are you kidding me? Fantastic. Well done!!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## emydura (Oct 11, 2015)

That is astonishing Chris. That is the best grown helenae I have seen. I wish I knew your secret to growing these. I haven't found them that easy to grow.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 11, 2015)

fibre said:


> I got it with three flowers 4 or 5 years ago.



Thanks!

Do you mind sharing how you care for your amazing plants??


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2015)

That is fantastic! I have hope now.


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2015)

I agree with Migrant as well. I've never seen one so large
and so well-grown. The two I have are doing well, but 
seem very slow growers. Ah well, someday...maybe.


----------



## fibre (Oct 12, 2015)

I give it a lot of light all year round. Temperature is max 25°C in summer and cool in winter (min 8-10 °C). It is potted in a mix of Orchiata and limestone. Fertilizer is 15-10-15 (0.2-0.5g/l every second week) and some organic fertilizers. Hope this helps.


----------



## labskaus (Oct 12, 2015)

Well done, Christof! That is just amazing.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 12, 2015)

You're killing it! lol.. Crazy impressive clump


----------



## Secundino (Oct 12, 2015)

A joy looking at it!


----------



## jimspaphs (Oct 12, 2015)

so good---love your plants


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 12, 2015)

:clap: Excellent :clap: !!!!! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 12, 2015)

Most impressive! A real joy to look at.


----------



## naoki (Oct 12, 2015)

Amazing, nice growing!


----------



## gego (Oct 12, 2015)

Very well grown. Nice.
Thanks


----------



## phraggy (Oct 12, 2015)

Absolutely fantastic --- I find them also slow growing.

Ed


----------



## Stone (Oct 13, 2015)

fibre said:


> > Fertilizer is 15-10-15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eggshells (Oct 13, 2015)

fibre said:


> Fertilizer is 15-10-15
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're such a tease! :rollhappy:

But can't argue with the results. Great job Fiber. What kind of organics are you using? And what kind of lighting and intensity?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 13, 2015)

spectacular!


----------



## Spaph (Oct 13, 2015)

Masterful growing! :clap:


----------



## fibre (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you all!


----------



## fibre (Oct 13, 2015)

fibre said:


> Fertilizer is 15-10-15





Stone said:


> Hmmmm :evil:
> 
> Congrats fibre!!! The best specimen!:clap:





eggshells said:


> You're such a tease! :rollhappy:
> 
> But can't argue with the results. Great job Fiber. What kind of organics are you using? And what kind of lighting and intensity?




Ok, I try to be more accurate: 
This helenae grows in a mix of Orchiata and limestone. 
I water about once a week with tap water (ppm about 280, mostly calcium carbonate). One week I add to the water 0.5g/l (0.2 g/l in Winter) _Hakaphos blau_ 15-10-15-2. _Hakaphos blau_ contains citric acid to reduce the pH. Than I add _Vitanal Wachstumsstarter_ 3ml/l (more in spring to stimulate root growth). This is an liquid made of cereals containing amino acids, vitamins, proteins and carbohydrates. => pH 6-6.5, ca. 550 ppm
The other week I add _Organic Plant Feed_ OPF 8-3-3 (82.2g N, 30.3g P2O5, 32.1g K2O+SiOH4, 7mg B, 390mg Ca, 2mg Cu, 120mg Fe, 850mg Mg, 15mg Mn, 12mg Zn, 16.6g Na, 0.4g S; pH 5.6). This is made of lucerne meal, parts off molasses, rock meal. In addition I add 1ml/l of my special magic potion . This is self made alcoholic extract of some herbs like horsetail, milfoil, comfrey etc. 
I also add a kind of seaweed product every now and then. ...

This helenae grows in my basement under lights. Osram T5HO 6500K with reflector at a distance of about 15-20cm from the leaves, 14 hours a day in summer and 11 in winter This is quite a lot of light IMO.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 13, 2015)

That's remarkable.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm glad I saw this thread. Amazing plant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 13, 2015)

How often have you repotted in those years for this plant??


----------



## fibre (Oct 14, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How often have you repotted in those years for this plant??



Hmm, I can't remember to have it repotted. I think I didn't. Maybe I don't have it as long as I told above. I'm not sure, but I think I have it at least for three years. So it is sitting since then in the same pot.


----------



## geogeo21 (Oct 15, 2015)

wow!


----------



## theshatterings (Oct 16, 2015)

Speechless!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 19, 2015)

Pretty cool helenae you got there.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 19, 2015)

How did I miss this? Wonderfully grown and flowered! :clap:


----------



## bigleaf (Oct 19, 2015)

Fantastic excellent


----------

